# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  AI regulations in the European Union

## Airicist

Article "Europe eyes strict rules for artificial intelligence"
Non-compliant companies could face a fine of up to €20 million or 4 percent of turnover.

by Melissa Heikkilä
April 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial Intelligence, Facial Recognition Face Curbs in New EU Proposal"
EU is proposing one of the first laws globally to regulate the use of artificial intelligence for applications like hiring and policing

by Sam Schechner and Parmy Olson
April 21, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Proposal for a Regulation on a European approach for Artificial Intelligence"

April 21, 2021

----------


## Airicist

EU Regulations on AI – Five cctions for business leaders

Sep 24, 2021




> The European Union has unveiled a legislative framework for Artificial Intelligence (AI) that, if passed, will result in extensive regulatory requirements for businesses.
> 
> The key to avoiding that the EU's proposed AI Act becomes a future roadblock for your AI solutions? Knowing the best route to take for your organization to remain innovative frontrunners and possibly, be one step ahead.
> 
> In this webinar, our Chairman of the Board, Peter Sondergaard, will cover the five actions to take to best navigate through the shifting regulatory landscape. Peter will also join a conversation with our CEO, Mikael Munck, and our Board member, Katherine Stampe Andersen, to discuss the impact points that AI regulations create.
> 
> For more information please visit https://2021.ai/eu

----------

